# hdb: status error: status=0x58 : Please help!!!

## guru369

Hey People,

Somethig strange is going on on my Gentoo.

I am running:2.6.22-gentoo-r8 and from time to time Totem jumps and tries to mount and play a CD , But I have nothing in my cdrom!!!

dmesg show the following:

```

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

```

hdb details:

```
cat /proc/ide/hdb/model 

HL-DT-ST GCE-8400B

```

My kernel IDE config:

```

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

```

My Kernel SATA config:

```

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Please tell me if you see something strabge in the config or if I am missing something.. It drives me nutz!

Thanks,

Dekel

----------

## merlijn

I've had exactly this problem. What solved the problem for me was to disable all the generic IDE stuff in kernel and use CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON instead. my dvd drives are now listed as /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1, but they work like a charm.

----------

## guru369

I found out something really strange...

I have been looking at my motherboard specs and it dosent match my lspci...

See:

Gigabyte P965 DS4:

   1. Northbridge: Intel® P965 Express Chipset

   2. Southbridge: Intel® ICH8R

   3. Marvel 8053 Gigabit LAN Controller

   4. Gigabyte SATA 3Gb/s Controller

   5. Realtek ALC883 8 Channel Audio Codec 

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7900 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Contro

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

I think my kernel config is all wrong..

Any suggestion please?

Dekel

----------

## jexxie

Hi,

Try installing the lshw package, and run:

```
lshw -short
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

disable dma for your dvd drive

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

----------

## guru369

 *jexxie wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Try installing the lshw package, and run:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank! This looks like a much more serious app....

```

H/W path             Device    Class       Description

======================================================

                               system      965P-DS4

/0                             bus         965P-DS4

/0/0                           memory      128KB BIOS

/0/4                           processor   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

/0/4/a                         memory      64KB L1 cache

/0/4/b                         memory      2MB L2 cache

/0/4/0.1                       processor   Logical CPU

/0/4/0.2                       processor   Logical CPU

/0/1b                          memory      2GB System Memory

/0/1b/0                        memory      512MB DIMM 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/1b/1                        memory      512MB DIMM 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/1b/2                        memory      512MB DIMM 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/1b/3                        memory      512MB DIMM 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/100                         bridge      Memory Controller Hub

/0/100/1                       bridge      PCI Express Root Port

/0/100/1/0                     display     GeForce 7900 GT

/0/100/1a                      bus         USB UHCI Controller #4

/0/100/1a/1          usb3      bus         UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a/1/1                  generic     USB Receiver

/0/100/1a.1                    bus         USB UHCI Controller #5

/0/100/1a.1/1        usb4      bus         UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.7                    bus         USB2 EHCI Controller #2

/0/100/1a.7/1        usb1      bus         EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1b                      multimedia  HD Audio Controller

/0/100/1c                      bridge      PCI Express Port 1

/0/100/1c.4                    bridge      PCI Express Port 5

/0/100/1c.4/0        eth1      network     88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

/0/100/1c.5                    bridge      PCI Express Port 6

/0/100/1c.5/0                  storage     JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

/0/100/1c.5/0.1                storage     JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller

/0/100/1c.5/0.1/0    ide0      bus         IDE Channel 0

/0/100/1c.5/0.1/0/0  /dev/hda  disk        _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520AW

/0/100/1c.5/0.1/0/1  /dev/hdb  disk        HL-DT-ST GCE-8400B

/0/100/1d                      bus         USB UHCI Controller #1

/0/100/1d/1          usb5      bus         UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.1                    bus         USB UHCI Controller #2

/0/100/1d.1/1        usb6      bus         UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.2                    bus         USB UHCI Controller #3

/0/100/1d.2/1        usb7      bus         UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.2/1/1                multimedia  Audio device

/0/100/1d.7                    bus         USB2 EHCI Controller #1

/0/100/1d.7/1        usb2      bus         EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1e                      bridge      82801 PCI Bridge

/0/100/1e/1          eth0      network     82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]

/0/100/1e/6                    bus         TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

/0/100/1f                      bridge      LPC Interface Controller

/0/100/1f.2                    storage     SATA Controller AHCI

/0/100/1f.3                    bus         SMBus Controller

monster linux # 

```

Based on that, What would you say would be the optimal kernel config? Also what should I set in the bios? ACHI and ACHI as SATA Mode? IDE Native or Legacy?

I tried disabling all IDE and leave only Jmicron PATA and SATA in the kernel config but Although it seem to identify ACHI and my SATA channels I cant seem to find my root device...

Thanks,

Dekel

Thanks,

Dekel

----------

## merlijn

Even though the main south bridge chipset is an Intel one, there probably also is the JMicron chip, which is on many new mainboards these days. In most cases it handles the IDE and some extra SATA/eSATA ports. On my Gigabyte G33-DS3R the JMicron sata ports have a different color. In the bios I have all the sata ports as AHCI (to allow hotplug eSATA) and IDE as Native (legacy means no DMA, if you just have cd/dvd drives it won't matter really).

 *guru369 wrote:*   

> I tried disabling all IDE and leave only Jmicron PATA and SATA in the kernel config but Although it seem to identify ACHI and my SATA channels I cant seem to find my root device... 

 

You probably also left the Intel sata out, which you DO need.

----------

## guru369

 *merlijn wrote:*   

> Even though the main south bridge chipset is an Intel one, there probably also is the JMicron chip, which is on many new mainboards these days. In most cases it handles the IDE and some extra SATA/eSATA ports. On my Gigabyte G33-DS3R the JMicron sata ports have a different color. In the bios I have all the sata ports as AHCI (to allow hotplug eSATA) and IDE as Native (legacy means no DMA, if you just have cd/dvd drives it won't matter really).
> 
>  *guru369 wrote:*   I tried disabling all IDE and leave only Jmicron PATA and SATA in the kernel config but Although it seem to identify ACHI and my SATA channels I cant seem to find my root device...  
> 
> You probably also left the Intel sata out, which you DO need.

 

Thanks for the info!

I double checked my config and I do have intel set :

```

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

```

----------

## merlijn

Hmm, is there any way you could give us the output where it cannot find the root device? This configuration seems just fine to me, but you will need to have very minimal IDE settings, otherwise it uses this driver and you gets the weird errors this thread is about. Disabling DMA as someone suggested above did not fix this problem for me, it just appeared less often.

Here's what I have as IDE config:

```

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

```

Hope this helps,

----------

## guru369

Thank you all for all the help so far.

The not found root device is due to not found partitions, It seems that although my SATA channels are found the disks arent...

I wish there was a way to capture the boot kernel boot msg....

Dekel

----------

## merlijn

Generally just one line is important, and you can just write it down. Otherwise any camera should work to just take a picture and upload it   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guru369

 *merlijn wrote:*   

> Generally just one line is important, and you can just write it down. Otherwise any camera should work to just take a picture and upload it  

 

Sorry for the time it took..

Basically it says that it cannot find a root device  (0,2) before that it says :

This is the partition layout you can use.. However nothing is listed..

I guess my Drives are still not detected...

if anyone is using this board and can recommened on his/hers setup (Cabeling.. purple or yellow? ACHI or IDE?) I will be grateful 

Thanks,

Dekel

----------

## guru369

People, Please help...

This drives me crazy...

```

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

```

I am still getting this error all the time and my Totem keeps on poping up like I have a cd in the drive!!

I dont know jack shit about SATA and IDE controllers.

All I know is that I use Gigabyte P965 DS4 motherboard.

Please refer to my lspci output above...

Please help.. I am this close to installing ubuntu... ;-(

----------

## guru369

Bump!

----------

